# Rick Perry (remember him) does good



## georgepds (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.utilitydive.com/news/department-of-energy-lithium-ion-battery-recycling/546559/

Department of Energy commits $20.5M to spark lithium-ion battery recycling


The U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) recently announced plans for a $20.5 million investment in lithium-ion battery recycling, with the goal of boosting capture rates to 90%, from a current rate of less than 5%.


----------



## spirilis (Jan 23, 2019)

I am somewhat pleased with Perry's performance so far.  As with all Trump appointees I assumed the worst.  His DOE efforts on nuclear energy are noteworthy (opened TREAT already after decades-long hiatus, restarted Pu238 production and committed to HALEU).

Hopefully this side of the DOE bears fruit as well.


----------



## georgepds (Jan 23, 2019)

I'll have to bone up on the programs you mention.  Let me know where I can read about them if you know a good site

The last thing  I remember about Perry was trying to get coal plants a pass as emergency backup. As near as I could make out, they were not that good, in a flood the coal is underwater, in the bitter cold,it's an icicle

I think FERC put a stop to that proposal

A shame really, his support of transmission lines across Texas, as governor, unlocked the potential of wind in the NW part of the state


----------



## semipro (Jan 24, 2019)

I was pleased to see this program as well.  I see it as recognition that EVs are going to happen and that the availability of rare earth metals is critical - especially since the primary source for some of these materials is not domestic.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jan 24, 2019)

georgepds said:


> https://www.utilitydive.com/news/department-of-energy-lithium-ion-battery-recycling/546559/



UtilityDive:
_"This announcement came from DOE Secretary Rick Perry at the Bipartisan Policy Center’s American Energy Innovation Council event in Washington, D.C. last week. It aligns with previously stated Trump administration priorities outlined in a 2017 executive order that repeatedly emphasized the value of boosting "recycling" and "reprocessing" of "critical minerals." Lithium and cobalt, key resources in batteries, were also added to a list of "critical minerals" last year.

“Our goal is to reclaim and recycle critical materials from lithium-based battery technology that's widely used across our society. We aim to reduce our dependence on foreign sources of this material by encouraging entrepreneurs to capture up to 90% of America's lithium-based battery technology. This would strengthen our energy security, expand our economic security and bolster national security," said Perry during the event._"

I was also skeptical of a Trump presidency, and downright hated him when growing up in NYC in the 70's and 80's, but he's no idiot and he's actually a "big govt" type thinker. If the Pols and the people could get past his egotistical nature, I think we could get some great compromises where both sides walk away with what they want. I'm a fiscal cheapy, so I don't like "big govt", but shutting it down over $5 billion is just wacky.

Back on Topic: I think the recycling of future EV batteries as "home storage" will be critical as States begin to move away from Net Metering toward Time of Use metering.


----------



## spirilis (Jan 24, 2019)

georgepds said:


> I'll have to bone up on the programs you mention.  Let me know where I can read about them if you know a good site



fwiw, backlash against TREAT restart during Obama admin- http://snakeriveralliance.org/treat-restart/ - Followed by actual restart under Trump admin - https://www.inl.gov/article/inls-treat-reactor-successfully-completes-first-fueled-experiment/

HALEU: https://www.energy.gov/ne/articles/...-owned-high-assay-low-enriched-uranium-stored
They're actually using existing HALEU stocks from IFR/EBR-II days, not producing new, and intending to fabricate new fuels out of it for testing new small-modular-reactor designs.

Just greasing the skids for new developments.  IIRC the TREAT restart was prompted by the need to test Accident Tolerant Fuels for current light-water reactors.

I'm also slightly amused that his Senior Advisor at the DOE Office of Nuclear Energy was formerly in PR for a coal company: https://engineering.purdue.edu/NE/a...-department-of-energyoffice-of-nuclear-energy - and she seems to be pushing pretty hard at promoting nuclear energy - https://www.energy.gov/ne/articles/...lennials-eager-shape-worlds-nuclear-narrative ... A zebra who changed her stripes.


----------



## semipro (Jan 24, 2019)

CaptSpiff said:


> Back on Topic: I think the recycling of future EV batteries as "home storage" will be critical as States begin to move away from Net Metering toward Time of Use metering.


Agreed -- and maybe other uses.  I worked on an FHWA project where we looked at "upcycling" Li-based vehicle motive battery cell modules to other stationary uses where energy density is not as critical as in vehicles. Simply repackaging the base modules from a variety of platforms (Volt, Leaf, 18650) into a standardized (maybe 48VDC) package along with BMS would be a great way to start.

As an example, the 48VDC module below is from a Chevy Volt.  It could easily be repackaged for other uses.
...and is -- I'm using one in an electric riding mower currently and plan other uses for RE storage.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jan 24, 2019)

spirilis said:


> ... A zebra who changed her stripes.



I don't want to kill coal, but I'd like to see it held to the highest clean air and environmental standards. I think it will become economically unsustainable over a short time.

I also feel Nuclear should be held to those same high standards. Mostly they do comply, but like the Indian Point facility, they get black eyes for non-Nuclear things like their Hudson River cooling water fish/egg kill counts. It's a total package guys.

The "new" moduler Nuc designs are quite interesting. How large are they and are they dispatchable? I see them as most valuable in the 200-400 Mw size range with something like a 40-50% daily dispatchablity (ie from 60-100%) output. The 1200 Mw units actually become a burden to dispatch for post contingency reasons.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 24, 2019)

semipro said:


> I was pleased to see this program as well.  I see it as recognition that EVs are going to happen and that the availability of rare earth metals is critical - especially since the primary source for some of these materials is not domestic.


At least some of this is defense related.  China was hoarding some of these rare earth minerals, that turn out to be critical inputs for high tech that goes into weapon and defense systems.  60 minutes did a story in this a couple of years ago.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2019)

semipro said:


> As an example, the 48VDC module below is from a Chevy Volt.  It could easily be repackaged for other uses.
> ...and is -- I'm using one in an electric riding mower currently and plan other uses for RE storage.
> View attachment 239030



Pics please? What are you using for a charging system?


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 30, 2019)

I am also interested on the Volt battery reuse. On the solar sites I view the big "but" is the BMS system to keep the cells happy. I have seen several "homebrew" systems but nothing I would dare put in a house.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 30, 2019)

There's a YouTube channel chronicling the adventures of a young couple who are building an off grid house using two shipping containers, I think it's called "Life Uncontained".  

They put together a home brew solar and battery system using used Tesla cells, off eBay.  They get into some detail about the build during a couple of episodes.  

Disclaimer: the guy worked for NASA before giving up on the rat race, so he's got some chops that are above average.


----------



## semipro (Jan 30, 2019)

begreen said:


> Pics please? What are you using for a charging system?


See below.  Very much still in prototype mode.  I wanted to check performance before dedicating too much time to it. Although the Volt has a BMS system and I have the battery connectors to implement one (I think) I've just been charging with my 48VDC Li- charger that I use with my E-bike.  I I realize this not ideal, but again, still testing.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 30, 2019)

semipro said:


> See below.  Very much still in prototype mode.  I wanted to check performance before dedicating too much time to it. Although the Volt has a BMS system and I have the battery connectors to implement one (I think) I've just been charging with my 48VDC Li- charger that I use with my E-bike.  I I realize this not ideal, but again, still testing.
> View attachment 239706
> View attachment 239707


I think if someone designed and built an electric garden tractor/mower with the current high density, fast charging,  battery technology, eliminating the shitty fragile hydrostatic transmission and gas engine, it'd be a huge seller.  Just get the price down to parity.


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2019)

semipro said:


> See below.  Very much still in prototype mode.  I wanted to check performance before dedicating too much time to it. Although the Volt has a BMS system and I have the battery connectors to implement one (I think) I've just been charging with my 48VDC Li- charger that I use with my E-bike.  I I realize this not ideal, but again, still testing.
> View attachment 239706
> View attachment 239707


That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. Keep us posted as the project progresses.


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 5, 2019)

By the way, Rick Perry is the designated survivor for tonight's SOTU.

Go figure.


----------

